# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrimi ne Australi

## Kryeplaku

Australia, të gjitha procedurat e vizave  
Autoritetet australiane kërkojnë punonjës të kualifikuar, me qëllimin për të jetuar dhe punuar në Australi, këtë kontinent-shtet shumë të zhvilluar. Që prej një viti, autoritetet kanë paracaktuar dhënien e 72.100 vizave, ndërkohë që aktualisht emigrantët që plotësojnë kushtet, kanë në dispozicion rreth 150 mijë vende pune, të cilat reklamohen çdo javë. Nga ana tjetër, qeveria australiane ka parashikuar për periudhën 2003-2006, rreth 200 mijë viza për këtë kategori. Kjo iniciativë e qeverisë australiane është specifikisht e hartuar për të gjetur individë të cilët zotërojnë aftësinë dhe trajnimin e mjafueshëm, për të mbushur kërkesat për forcë punëtore, për të cilat aktualisht ka shumë nevojë ekonomia e vendit. Autoritetet njoftojnë se ndërkaq niveli i papunësisë është në nivelin më të ulët të të 10 vjeçarit të fundit, dhe nga ana tjetër, është vërejtur se 89% e atyre që kanë fituar vizën australiane, e gjejnë vendin e punës brenda 6 muajve nga mbërritja në Australi, dhe pjesa tjetër edhe për pak muaj akoma.Sipas njoftimeve, çdo aplikant mund të kualifikohet për të fituar të drejtën e pakufizuar të punësimit, për vete dhe partnerin në Australi, nëse është profesionist i kualifikuar, biznesmen ose student që ndërkaq po studion në një shkollë australiane. 
Çfarë kërkohet 
Lista e Punësimit të Kualifikuar, SOL, është hartuar nga qeveria australiane për të zgjidhur çështjen e mungesës së punonjësve të kualifikuar në vend, duke tërhequr emigrantë të cilët plotësojnë kushtet e nevojshme si dhe që kanë përvojën e duhur të punës. Lista e vendeve të punës është renditur alfabetikisht, sipas edhe Klasifikimit Standard të Punësimit në Australi, një lloj fjalori për çdo grup të mëposhtëm pune: Menaxherë dhe administratorë; Profesionistë zanati; Tregtarë e biznesmenë dhe profile të lidhura me to etj. Vende të caktuara pune kërkojnë një nivel më të lartë të zotërimit të anglishtes, sesa ai mjaftueshëm. Ndërkaq, kriteret bazë për marrjen e vizës në këto kategori, parashikojnë moshën, treguesin e kualifikimit në profesionin përkatës dhe përvojat e fundit në profesion. Përveç kritereve bazë, duhet gjithashtu që aplikanti të arrijë në numër të caktuar pikësh në testing përkatës. Në numrat në vazhdim, do të botojmë kriteret e hollësishme, kostot e aplikimit etj. 
Kushtet që duhet të plotësojnë emigrantët 
Aplikanti për emigracion në Australi si punonjës i kualifikuar, një kategori për të cilin shteti australian ka nevojë, duhet së pari të plotësojë të gjitha kushtet bazë, për të vazhduar më tej procedurën e aplikimit. 
Mosha 
Aplikanti i cili pretendon të arijë të fitojë të drejtën e emigrimit në Australi duhet të jetë nën moshën 45 vjeç, pikërisht më momentin kur dorëzon procedurën e aplikimit. 
Gjuha angleze 
Kërkohet një aftësi e mjaftueshme për komunikim në gjuhën angleze, për të punuar në Australi. Kjo është kategoria e njohur si vocational english. Ndërkaq, një nivel më i lartë kërkohet për disa profesione të caktuara, ku vetë anglishtja është pjesë e formimit profesional. Kur aplikon, ky informacion të bëhet i ditur edhe nga autoriteti përkatës i pranimit. Rrjedhimisht, aplikanti inkurajohet të testojë njohuritë e tij gjuhësore para se të nisë procedurat. 
Arsim-Kualifikim 
Aplikanti duhet të ketë mbaruar një nivel arsimor më lart se shkolla e mesme, si universiteti ose çertifikatat-diplomat e njohura të barazvlershme, ndërkohë që për disa lloje punësh, pranohet edhe përvoja e mirë dhe e provuar e punës në sektorin përkatës. Kualifikimi profesional dhe aftësitë, konfirmohen nga autoriteti i pranimit, si të përshtatshme për profesionin me të cilin keni aplikuar. Kujdes: Nëse profesioni juaj nuk është në Listën e Punësimit të Kualifikuar, SOL, nuk mund të aplikoni. 
Përvoja e freskët e punës 
Kjo kërkesë është e veçuar nga kërkesa për provimin e aftësisë suaj profesionale para autoriteteve të pranimit. Kështu, nëse profesioni juaj në listën SOL vlen 60 pikë, ju duhet të keni marrë rrogë në këtë profesion për të paktën 12 nga 18 muajt e fundit, menjëherë para aplikimit. Nëse profesioni juaj vlen 40-50 pikë, kontakti juaj me punëdhënësin dhe pagën, është i nevojshëm për 2 nga 3 vitet e fundit para se të aplikoni. Për disa profesione, kërkohet një periudhë më e gjatë pune dhe përvoje, si p.sh. Manaxher. Përjashtim nga kushti i përvojës paraprake të viteve të punës, përbën rasti kur plotësoni kushtin e 2 viteve studime në Australi, dhe kjo më pak se 6 muaj para aplikimit për vizë. 
Verifikimi i aftësive profesionale 
Para aplikimit, aftësitë profesionale duhet të testohen nga autoriteti përkatës australian, sipas profesionit për të cilin synoni të aplikoni. Kujdes: Ky autoritet nuk është agjenci punësimi, por vetëm provon aftësinë tuaj për qëllim emigrimi. 
Profesionet më të kërkuara 
Disa prej profesioneve më të kërkuara në Listën e Punësimit të Kualifikuar, SOL, sipas kërkesave të autoriteteve australiane të emigracionit, janë të renditura si më poshtë, bashkë me pikët përkatëse që fitojnë këto profesione në aplikimin e çdo kandidati për emigrant të ligjshëm në Australi. 
Profesioni Pikët 
Kujdestare fëmijësh 50 
Sekretare kompanie 50 
Financier 60 
Inxhinier projektues ndërtimi 50 
Menaxher mjedisi, parqesh 
dhe kujdesi të tokës 50 
Menaxher shitjesh 50 
Teknologji informacioni 50 
Administrator Sportiv 50 
Drejtues prodhimi 50 
Menaxher furnizim dhe 
shpërndarje mallrash 50 
Llogaritar 60 
Ekspert kontabël 50 
Akupunturist 50 
Specialist bujqësie 50 
Arkitekt 50 
Biokimist 50 
Supervizor-teknik ndërtimi 50 
Specialistë kompjuteri: 
-Systems designer, systems programmer 
software designer etj. 60 
Laborant dentar 60 
Dentist 60 
Dietolog 60 
Inxhinier minierash 50 
Historian 50 
Gazetar dhe profesione të lidhura 50 
Ekonomist toke 50 
Përkthyes 60 
Oficer zbulimi 60 
Biolog ujrash 60 
Viza kur ke lidhje me qytetar australian 
Ai person që ka lidhje familjare me një qytetar(e) australian, mund të përfitojë qëndrim të përhershëm në Australi, kur termi lidhje nënkupton marrëdhënie martesore, një lidhje de fakto, një martesë në perspektivë (fejesë) ose marrëdhënie të ndërvarur, që nënkupton lidhjes mes personave të të njëjtit seks. Edhe martesa me një qytetar(e) australian, nuk të garanton automatikisht të drejtën e qëndrimit në Australi. Për këtë, personi duhet të aplikojë për atë të quhet viza partneriale. Kjo e fundit ndahet në disa kategori, në varësi të lidhjes që qytetari i huaj ka me atë australian. Kështu, për lidhjen martesore dhe atë de fakto (lidhje martesore e pazyrtarizuar), i huaji aplikon veças për vizën e martesës; po kështu për vizën e fejesës dhe të lidhjes së ndërvarur. Kjo pasi ka procedura të veçanta për secilën nga këto kategori. Nuk mund të aplikojë për vizë, ai qytetar i huaj që ka borxhe apo precedentë penalë ndaj Komënuellthit australian apo Zelandës së Re. Nga ana tjetër, secili aplikant duhet të ketë një sponsor. Ky i fundit është normalisht, ai që ka lidhje me aplikantin, (bashkëshorti(ja), i fejuari (a) etj). Qytetari i huaj që kërkon vizë australiane, duhet të plotësojë formularin përkatës Aplikimi për emigrim në Australi me partner, i cili është formati 47SP, dhe gjendet në internet, ndërsa sponsori përkatës duhet të plotësojë formatin 40SP. Të dyja formatet, i interesuari duhet ti printojë dhe ti bashkojë në dosjen e tij të aplikimit. 
Proceset 
Emigracioni përmes partnerit është një proces me dy faza. Së pari, pasi plotësohen kriteret, autorietetet australiane japin një vizë të përkohshme. Pas dy vjetësh, autoritetetet vlerësojnë lidhejn në fjalë dhe konsiderojnë dhënien e vizës së përhershme. Personat që kanë aplikuar për synim martese, pra të fejuarit, kanë në dispozicion 9 muaj kohë për të hyrë në Australi pasi marrin vizën e përkohshme, dhe duhet të martohen para se të aplikojnë për kategorinë viza martesore. Në përgjithësi, vizat e përhershme jepen pasi është vlerësuar nga autoritetet lidhje në fjalë, ku aplikantët dhe çdo person i përfshirë në aplikim, duhet të plotësojnë edhe kriteret ligjore, kërkesat shëndetësore dhe ato të karakterit personal etj, para se të konsiderohen për këtë vizë. 
Kriteret shëndetësore 
Aplikantët dhe personat e angazhuar në aplikim, (fëmija poshtë 18 vjeç etj), apo dhe të afërmit me të cilët aplikanti jeton bashkë, por që nuk do të udhëtojnë me të, duket të bëjën ekzaminimet mjekësore, të cilat do të bashkëngjiten dosjes së aplikimit. Në ekzaminime, përfshihen kontrolli i përgjithshëm, rrezet x (për mushkëritë), dhe teste të tjera, (sytë, veshët). Refuzimi i vizës është i sigurtë në rastin e tuberkulozit, ose për ato sëmundje ku autoritete mendojnë se trajtimi në Australi do të jetë i kushtueshëm apo jashtë mundësive të sponsorit. Dalja pozitiv me testin HIV, nuk nënkupton përjashtim automatik. 
Australia kërkon mjekë dhe infermierë 
Departamenti Australian i Emigracionit, ka bërë të ditur se ndër profesionet më të kërkuara, janë ato që lidhen me mjekësinë dhe infermierinë, në shumicën e profileve të tyre. Më poshtë po botojmë profesionet dhe specialitetet e veçanta, bashkë me pikët përkatëse. Kujtojmë lexuesit se kriteret bazë që duhen plotësuar, pa të cilat nuk mund të vazdhohet procedura e aplikimit, janë: 
Lista SOL për mjekësinë Profili Pikët 
Anestezist 60 
Dermatolog 60 
Specialist i urgjencës 60 
Mjek i përgjithshëm 60 
Obstet-gjinekolog 60 
Ofthalmolog 60 
Pediatër 60 
Patolog 60 
Psikiatër 60 
Radiolog 60 
Kirurg 60 
Infermiere për invalidët fizikë 60 
Infermiere për të paaftët mendorë 60 
Mami e kualifikuar 60 
Infermiere e përgjithshme 60 
Terapist 60 
Farmacist industrial 50 
Farmacist spitalor 60 
Farmacist i pakicës 60 
Si emigrojnë prindërit me garancinë e fëmijëve 
Edhe prindërit e moshuar kanë mundësi të emigrojnë në Australi, nëse ata kanë të një fëmijë ose më shumë, që jeton në këtë vend, është qytetar australian, rezident i përhershëm në Australi ose qytetar i Zelandës së Re, kur ky i fundit ka plotësuar kushtet australiane sipas marrëveshjeve dypalëshe. Vizat që autoritetet australiane kanë në dispozicion për prindërit, ndahen në dy kategori:
Kategoria e prindërve 
Për të aplikuar për emigrim në Australi si prind i fëmijës së rritur që jeton në këtë vend sipas kushteve të mësipërme, duhet të jesh i sponsorizuar, përgjithësisht nga fëmija. Numri i vizave të disponuara nga autoritetet australiane të emigracionit për këtë kategori, është gjithsej 1 mijë në vit.
Kategoria e prindërve për të cilët kontribuon 
Nën këtë kategori, autoritetet kanë në disponim 3500 viza në vit, ndërsa theksojmë se aplikantët për vizë në këtë kategori, paguajnë një shumë aplikimi për të herë të dytë, mjaft më të lartë se hera e parë (kur kërkojnë qëndrim të përhershëm në vend), si taksë për arsye të kostove të mundshme shëndetësore. Edhe për këtë kategori, përgjithësisht sponsori është fëmija që aplikon për të marrë prindërit.
Kërkesat bazë 
Përveç kërkesës kryesore, që fëmija të jetë qytetar australian ose me qëndrim legal të përhershëm në këtë vend, ka edhe disa pika të tjera që duhen plotësuar, për të nisur aplikimin për vizën e prindërve. Kështu: 
-Prindërit duhet të kalojnë të ashtuquajturin testin e balancimit familjar. Me fjalë të tjera, nëse prindërit kanë më shumë fëmijë në moshë madhore jashtë Australisë sesa në vend, ata nuk kualifikohen. Në Australi duhet të jetojë të paktën gjysma e fëmijëve të rritur e prindërve. Për shembull, nëse prindërit kanë dy fëmijë në moshë madhore, njëri prej të cilëve jeton ligjërisht në Australi sipas kushteve të përshkruara, ata mund të aplikojnë për vizën e prindërve. 
-Të interesuarit duhet të plotësojnë kriteret shëndetësore dhe të kryejnë testet mjekësore përkatëse, sipas kërkesave të aplikimit të përshkruara edhe më parë, si kontrolli i përgjithshëm, rrezet x (për mushkëritë), dhe teste të tjera, (sytë, veshët). Refuzimi i vizës është i sigurtë në rastin e tuberkulozit, ose për ato sëmundje ku autoritete mendojnë se trajtimi në Australi do të jetë i kushtueshëm apo jashtë mundësive të sponsorit. 
-Nëse aplikon për vizë të përhershme prindërore, personi(at) duhet të dëshmojë se ka sigurim mbështetjeje (është i siguruar) financiare të njohur nga autoritetet, me faturat përkatëse të paguara, (të paktën një). 
Vizat studentore për në Australi 
Qeveria australiane ka vënë në funksionim një program të quajtur Programi për Studentët e Huaj, (OSP), i cili lejon personat nga e gjithë bota, që nuk janë qytetarë australianë ose rezidentë të përhershëm në Australi, të studiojnë në këtë vend. Pra, kushdo person që nuk është resident apo qytetar i Australisë, mund të aplikojë për të stiduiuar në Australi. Për këtë, i interesuari duhet të aplikojë për atë që quhet viza studentore. Viza jepet nga autoritetet, vetëm nëse personi kërkon të studiojë në një institucion arsimor të rregjistruar dhe të njohur, duke ndjekur një kurs ose një pjesë të tij, por gjithmonë me kohë të plotë. Çdo i interesuar duhet të paraqesë bashkë me aplikimin, edhe dokumentin e njohur zyrtar të institucionit më të fundit arsimor në vendin e tij, ku ai ka studiuar, (vërtetim, dëftësë etj, të përkthyer dhe noterizuar). 
Kushte bazë 
Kandidati për student në institucionet arsimore të Australisë, duhet të plotësojë së pari disa kushte bazë, pa të cilat aplikimi i mëtejshëm do të ishte i dështuar. Kështu: 
-Ai duhet të ketë sigurime shëndetësore 
-Të mos ketë borxhe ndaj Australisë apo vendeve të Komenuellthit.
-Karakter të cilësuar të mirë, sipas kushteve të Zyrës së Emigracionit, që quhen Deklarata e karakterit. 
Nga ana tjetër, vizat australiane për studentë, ndahen në 7 nënkategori, duke filluar nga shkolla fillore deri në studimet pasuniversitare. Ne do të pëqëndrohemi në vizat për shkollat e larta. 
Dokumentacioni 
Minimumi i dokumentacionit që i interesuari i duhet të paraqesë pranë zyrës më të afërt përfaqësuese të shtetit të Australisë, për të aplikuar për vizë studentore, është si vijon: 
-Aplikimi për vizë studentore, formati 157A 
-Pasaporta 
-Konfirmimi i Regjistrimit ose letra e ofertës nga institucioni përkatës arsimor australian ku ju doni të studioni. 
-Dokumentacioni i sigurimit shëndetësor 
-Evidenca që tregojnë se ju keni pundësi të paguani kurset e studimit 
-Evidenca që tregojnë se keni mundësinë financiare për të siguruar jetesën gjatë studimit 
-Dhe rezultatet e ekzaminimeve tuaja shëndetësore 
Mund tju kërkohet edhe rezultati i provimeve tuaja të zotërimit të gjuhës angleze nga institucionet e njohura të vendit tuaj. Njoftim: Zyra përgjegjëse për aplikimet për vizë australiane të shqiptarëve nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova, është ambasada australiane në Athinë. Adresa: Ndërtesa THON, Kryqëzimi Kifisias dhe Aleksandras, Ambelokipi. Kutia Postare 14070, Athinë, Greqi 11510. Telefon 30 210 870 4000 (Ambasada), Fax 30 210 870 4125 (Zyra e Emigracionit). Adresë e-mail: dima-athens@dfat.gov.au 
Lista e dokumenteve që kërkohen 
Të gjithë aplikantët për vizë australiane të emigrantit të kualifikuar, duhet të paraqesin këto dokumente, ose aplikimi do të kthehet si i paplotësuar. 
-Aplikanti duhet të plotësojë në mënyrë korrekte formatin 47SK Aplikimi për migracion të kualifikuar në Australi 
-Të paguajë kuotën e tarifës së aplikimit në dollarë australianë, sipas mënyrës së përcaktuar në format, (kurrë në para kesh) 
-Certifikatë e plotë e lindjes dhe të dhënat për personat e tjerë të përfshirë në aplikim, nëse ka. 
-Dokumentacion për vlerësimin e aftësive nga autoriteti i pranimit të aplikimit. 
-Adresën e plotë ku jetoni dhe ku keni parashikuar të jetoni në vazhdi gjatë kohës së procesimit të aplikimit. 
-Aplikimin fillestar që i keni dërguar adresës ASPC, GPO Box 1638, Adelaide SA 5001. 
Të tjera 
-Duhet të përcaktoni qartë profesionin tuaj, siç specifikohet në listën e profesioneve të kualifikuara SOL. 
-Për të gjithë familjarët tuaj, nëse janë në listën e emigrimit ose jo, duhet të paraqisni 4 foto pasaporte të kohëve të fundit, ndërsa identiteti dhe ditëlindja e secilit të jetë e printuar pas fotos. 
-Aplikanti duhet të paraqesë fotokopje të noterizuara të faqeve të pasaportës së tij, që janë të përdorura, (që kanë viza të tjera, shënime etj). 
-Aplikanti duhet të paraqesë dokumente që vërtetojnë përvojën e punës. 
Aplikanti duhet të përfshijë në dokumentacion, evidenca të njohurisë së anglishtes. 
-Nëse posedohet testi IELTS, pranohet vetëm dokumenti origjinal. 
-Aplikanti që synon të plotësojë testing e pikëve, të përfshijë një kopje të çdo liçensë pune apo anëtarësie në organizata ekonomike që posedon. 
-Aplikanti duhet të plotësojë formatin 80, të dhëna personale për karakterin, dhe të përfshijë detaje të adresave të tij të banimit për 10 vitet e fundit. 
-Çdo person i familjes i varur nga ju, bashkëshorti(ja) apo fëmijët mbi 18 vjeç, nëse emigrojnë me ju ose jo, duhet të plotësojnë formatin 47A, Detaje për fëmijën ose familjar tjetër mbi 18 vjeç. Formatet e përmendura gjenden në sajtin e DIMIA. 
-Nëse bashkëshorti(ja) nuk emigron bashkë me ju, detaje pse është marrë ky vendim dhe nëse synon të emigrojë pas jush në vend. 
-Nëse personat e përmendur gjatë gjithë aplikimit tuaj janë të martuar, duhet një çertifikatë e martesës së tij/saj, dhe kjo kërkesë vlen edhe në rastet e divorcit, vdekjes së partnerit etj. 
Lista e Panelit të Mjekëve 
Ku bëhet kontrolli mjekësor për vizë australiane 
Siç e kemi theksuar në numrat e mëparshëm, vizitat e kualifikuara mjekësore janë të domosdoshme, gjata aplikimit të të interesuarve për vizë emigrimi në Australi. Këto vizita përfshijnë një sërë testesh nga të cilat aplikantët duhet të dalin me sukses. Që rezultatet e kontrollit mjekësor, të cilat i bashkëngjiten dosjes me dokumentat e tjera të aplikimit për vizë, të njihen zyrtarisht nga autoriteti australian i emigracionit, vizitat mjekësore duhen kryer tek një kategori e caktuar mjekësh, të akredituar në Panelin e Mjekëve, ose ndryshe lista e specialistëve të mjekësisë të njohur nga autoritetet australiane. Siç e kemi theksuar, në ekzaminimet mjekësore, përfshihen kontrolli i përgjithshëm, rrezet x (për mushkëritë), dhe teste të tjera, (sytë, veshët). Refuzimi i vizës është i sigurtë në rastin e tuberkulozit, ose për ato sëmundje ku autoritetet mendojnë se trajtimi në Australi do të jetë i kushtueshëm apo jashtë mundësive të sponsorit. Dalja pozitiv me testin HIV, nuk nënkupton përjashtim automatik. Për më shumë informacione, aplikantët mund të drejtohen tek mjekët e akredituar. Për shqiptarët e interesuar për procedurat e vizës australiane, po japim sot listën e emrave dhe adresat e mjekëve nga Paneli i Mjekëve, në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe Greqi, ku ata mund të drejtohen në varësi të vendndodhjes së tyre. Kjo listë njihet nga ambasada australiane në Athinë. 
Shqipëri 
Dr. Thanas Gjika 
Poliklinika N 9 
Kati 3, Rruga Kavaja 
TIRANA 
Tel: 00 355 4223035 
Kosovë 
Dr. Rujije Hoxha 
IOM 
24 Maji Nr 49, 
Prishtinë, 
Tel: 38 549058/ 249149/ 249059 
Dr. Ramadan Dedinja 
IOM 
24 Maji Nr 49, 
Prishtinë, 
Tel: 38 549058/ 249149/ 249059 
Dr. Halit Yemri 
IOM 
24 Maji Nr 49, 
Prishtinë, 
Tel: 38 549058/ 249149/ 249059 
Greqi, Athinë 
Dr. Ioanni Mastrokostas 
17 Chremonidou Street 
Pangrati 11633 
Tel: 210 7517322 
Dr. Tz. Nikolaidis 
C/-L Seitanidis MD 
18 Sina Street (5th Floor) 
Athens 10672 
Tel: 2103604278 
Dr. Dimitrios Kalogeromitros 
Cnr Michalakopoulou and Xenias 20 
Athens 11528 
Tel: 2107774293 
Dr. Papageorgiou 
Dr. Christos Kapouranis 
115 Ymittou Street 
Athens 11634 
Tel: 2107515069 
Selanik, Greqi 
Dr. G. Vayionas 
Agias Sofias 46 
Thessaloniki 54622 
Tel: 228685 
Dr. V. Kelemouridis 
107 Egnatias Street 
Thessaloniki 54635 
Tel: 230249 
Rodos, Greqi 
Dr. Nicolaos Papanikolaou 
Ethnikis Antistaseos 57 
Rhodes 85100 
Tel: 30 22410 27278 
Fax: 30 22410 75551 
Ku duhet të adresohen shqiptarët 
Aplikimet për viza të përhershme australiane, me përjashtim të disa kategorive që do ti përmendim hollësisht më poshtë, bëhen në ambasadën australiane në Athinë. Në këtë mision diplomatik, përpunohen dokumentacionet e aplikimit për shqiptarët e Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës, ashtu si dhe për qytetarët e Greqisë, Bullgarisë, Italisë, San Marinos, Maltës dhe qytetit të Vatikanit. Pra dosja e aplikimit dorëzohet këtu, përpunohet dhe po prej kësaj zyre merret edhe përgjigja përfundimtare. 
Ndërkaq, theksojmë se: 
-Aplikimet për vizat e emigracionit të kualifikuar, depozitohen me postë dhe procesohen në Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre, qendra e procesimit të kualifikuar në qytetin australian Adelaide. 
-Aplikimet për vizë biznesi depozitohen dhe procesohen në Perth Business Skills Processing Centre. 
-Aplikimet për vizat e kategorive emigracioni i prindërve dhe emigracioni i prindërve kontribues, të sqaruara edhe në numrat e kaluar, depozitohen dhe procesohen në Perth Offshore Parents Centre. 
-Aplikimet për vizë të përkohshmë nga Greqia, Shqipëria dhe për shqiptarët e Kosovës, si dhe Bullgaria, përpunohen në ambasadën australiane në Athinë 
-Aplikimet për Programin Special të vizave, (ku hyjnë edhe vizat për talentet e veccanta), dorëzohen në Hobart Special Program Processing Centre, pra qendra e procesimit të këtyre lloj vizave në qytetin australian Hobart. 
Si bëhet pagesa 
Ambasada australiane në Athinë njofton se për qytetarët shqiptarë, pagesa e taksës së aplikimit bëhet përmes llogarisë bamkare në euro. Shuma derdhet në bankë, për llogari të kësaj ambasade, (Australian Embassy, Athens, Greece), me kushtin që kjo bankë me degë në Shqipëri, të ketë selinë e saj kryesore në Athinë. Kujdes: Autoritetet australiane të emigracionit dhe zyrat e tyre nëpër ambasada, nuk pranojnë në asnjë mënyrë dërgimin e parave mes postës, kesh etj. Nga ana tjetër, tarifat e aplikimit për vizë mund të paguhen në ccdo zyrë të Departamentit të Emigracionit, Ccështjeve multikulturore dhe Indigjene në Australi, DIMIA, nga të afërmit e aplikantëve, ndërkohë që fatura e pagesës i bashkangjitet aplikimit të dorëzuar nga ambasadën e Athinës. Tarifat e aplikimit për vizë i shkojnë kostos së procesimit të dokumentacionit dhe nuk janë të kthyeshme, pavarësisht nga rezultati pozitiv apo negativ i aplikimit. Qeveria australiane ruan të drejtën të ndryshojë tarifën pa lajmëruar më parë. 

Gazeta Sot

----------


## drdritani

mire shume ju falenderit per te gjitha ,por  une  e kam nje shok i cili ka permanent  resident she pasaport dhe jam student ne  mjekesi  viti i trete ne Universitetin e Prishtines,cila eshte menyra e duhur qe une te vij atje per studime.dhe a mund te  dij hollesisht se sa kushtojn sigurimet mjekesore atje dhe a munde ta amrre prej vendit tim sigurimin mjekesor  qe jane per 2,3,6 muaj??
do tju jem mirenjohes nese me ktheni pergjigjen  ciao

----------


## drdritani

o kryeplaku mor pse nuk po pergjigjesh? bye

----------


## Mergimtare

I nderuar drdritani,
 Une jetoj ne Australia dhe jam banor qe ca vite,por une deshiroj tiu ndihmoj sa dija por nga jasht Australia une nuk dij, por saper ndihme poiu jap nje page. www.immig.gov.au  por nese nuk te hapet faqja nga vendi ku gjindesh kerko permjet google. dhe site lidhesh ne faqe ateher  hap faqen VIsa&Immigration dhe keshtu me radh e kupton tersisht dhe te ndihmon faqja edhe te leshojsh aplikimet vet pa ndihmen e asnje sponsorit apo advocatit.se advocatet vetem te marrin para se ske aspak dobi per emigrim. etj..
Shendet..

----------


## Mergimtare

kerkoj falje. www.immi.gov.au eshte faqja ..

----------


## Peniel

Duket se Australia ka shumë nevojë për punëtorë.   :ngerdheshje: 



Kjo faqja është më e sigurt dhe biles ka shumë informacione të vlefshme si edhe hollësi për emigrimin në Australi.



Gjithë të mirat.


ns

----------


## drdritani

flms hume mergimtare per infon

----------


## Peniel

Mërgimtare.


Kam dëgjuar se në Australi ekziston një ligj i cili nuk lejon nxjerrjen e pasurisë jashtë kufijve të saj. P.sh. nëse dikush emigron atje dhe dëshiron të investojë diku jashtë Australisë, p.sh të blejë një shtëpi apo të hapë një biznes, nuk është i lejuar nga ana e shtetit australez.


Ekziston diçka e tillë? Mund të na informosh lidhur me këtë çështje?


Faleminderit.

ns

----------


## friendlyboy1

Ne australi mund te emigrosh vetem nese ke njerez atije ose nese ploteson kushtet e pikve qe jan dhen me siper. Testi se tregon qe i mbush piket apo jo esht shum i qart. un per vete megjithse jetoj ne usa dhe kam mbaruar shkollen e lart ne usa, nuk i plotsoja piket. Pra esht shum shum e veshtir. nese dikush i plotson ato piket ateher nuk ka pse te emigroj sepse do te thot qe ka arritur dicka.

----------


## Edvin83

Lifestyle, Shekulli Sot|19/09/2011 07:21
Të jetosh dhe punosh në Australi
Magdalena Alla

‘Në fund të botës’, por edhe ‘vendi më i mirë në botë’, ‘si përrallë’. Këto janë tre cilësimet kryesore që dëgjon mbi Australinë, nga të huaj por edhe nga shqiptarë që e kanë vizituar apo që jetojnë në këtë vend. Të ngulur brez pas brezi që prej vitit 1927 kur shënohet emigranti i parë shqiptar në Australi e deri në këto njëzet vitet e fundit të ripërtëritjes së emigracionit tonë edhe në kontinentin më të largët të botës.

Në një seminar që u mbajt në Tiranë tek ‘Hotel Tirana International’ se si mund të emigrojmë për të jetuar  dhe punuar në Australi nga agjenti i emigrimit, Entel Dajsmaili, të rinjtë shqiptarë të interesuar, duke ardhur nga zona të ndryshme të vendit, ishin rreth 100, edhe pse vetëm pjesëmarrja kushtonte 50 euro. “Kam dëgjuar që në Australi drejt suksesit matesh për vlerat profesionale që ke e jo se sa miq ke. Ka një kuadër të lartë ligjor, me shumë shanse dhe ligji funksionon i barabartë për të gjithë”, thotë pjesëmarrësi 24-vjeçar nga Fieri, Armand Memushi, i cili në qytetin e tij ka mbetur pa punë, edhe pse ka studiuar për drejtësi. Eduard Ymeraj, po nga Fieri, 24 vjeç, është hidraulik. Shpreson se në profesionin e tij atje do bëjë shumë para, si kudo tjetër për zanatçinjtë, por nëse në Greqi punoi për vite të tëra pa dokumenta, në Australi ka dëgjuar që mund ta marrë shtetësinë brenda katër vjetëve. Olsi Hoxhalli nga Korça, zonë që përbën pjesën dërrmuese të emigracionit shqiptar në Australi, tregon se si miku i tij brenda shtatë vjetëve e ka rregulluar tërësisht jetën e tij atje. “Në Shqipëri punon tërë jetën e mezi ha bukën”, thotë. ‘E nëse në Shkodër 3000 dollarë nuk i merr në vit, në Australi i merr në një muaj”, shton një tjetër pjesëmarrës, Senat Parruza. Të gjithë me sy dhe veshë hapur për një jetë më të mirë ‘edhe në fund të botës’ përballë agjentit të emigrimit që shpjegon disa nga mundësitë për të jetuar dhe punuar në Australi.

Vizat e Studentit ndahen në disa kategori:

Viza Studentit klasi 570 është për studentët që kanë dëshirë të studiojnë vetëm aglisht në Australi për një periudhë maksimale prej 50 javësh.

Viza e studentit klasi 571 është për studentët që kanë dëshirë të studiojnë në shkollë fillore apo të mesme.

Viza studentit klasa 572 është për të studiuar një diplomë universitare 1-2 vjet.

Viza studentit klasa 573 është për të studiuar në universitet

Viza studentit klasa 574 është për të studiuar studimet pasuniversitare.



Pagesa e aplikimit për vizë studenti është 565 dollarë australianë për aplikim.

Kursi i gjuhës angleze varion nga 235 -300 dollarë australianë në javë.

Jetesa për çdo muaj për një student është 1500 dollarë australianë.

Karta mjekësore për studentët për një vit është përafërsisht 400 dollarë.



Kushtet bazë për të marrë vizën e studentit janë siguria financiare nga banka dhe mbrojtja e provimit të anglishtes IELTS pranë Konsullatës Angleze. Nota që duhet të merret për studime për klasin e vizës 572 është 5.5, ndërsa për klasin e vizës 573-574 varion nga 6-7. Ndërsa për klasin e vizës 570 dhe 571 nuk kërkohet provimi i IELTS.





Vizat e Punës:

Viza e Përkohshme e Punës klasi 457 është nga 1-4 vjet dhe aplikuesi duhet të ketë një kualifikim që është në listën e emigrimit për klasin e vizës 457, të ketë IELTS mbi notën 5, duhet të jetë i sponsorizuar nga një kompani australiane dhe ka të drejtë të marrë dhe familjen e tij, dmth bashkëshorten/bashkëshortin dhe fëmijët nën moshën 18 vjeç. Kjo vizë ka 3 etapa. Etapa e parë është që sponsorizuesi australian aplikon pranë zyrës së emigracionit australian për sponsorizim dhe paguan 405 dollarë australianë. Etapa e dytë është që sponsorizuesi aplikon për përzgjedhjen e kandidatit në fjalë dhe paguan tarifën prej 80 dollarësh. Etapa e tretë është aplikuesi aplikon për vizë pranë zyrës së emigracionit në Australi dhe paguan shumën prej 305 dollarësh australianë.



Viza e Sponsorizimit nga Punëdhënësi Australian – ENS është vizë e përhershme dhe duhet të jesh i sponsorizuar nga një kompani australiane në një profesion që është në listën e ENS, të jesh nën moshën 45 vjeç, të kesh minimumi 3 vjet eksperiencë pune dhe të kesh IELTS mbi 5. Pagesa e aplikimit të vizës është 1995 dollarë australianë.



Viza e sponsorizimit rajonal klasi 119 – RSMS është vizë e përhershme e sponsorizuar nga një shtet rajonal me një zonë më pak të populluar sesa qytetet e mëdha në Australi. Kriteret e kësaj vize janë të njëjta me ENS. Kjo vizë ka tre etapa si viza e klasit 457. Aplikimi për vizë është 1995 dollarë australianë.



Viza e profesionit të pavarur klasi 175 – kjo vizë është vizë e përhershme dhe çdo aplikues mund të aplikojë i pavarur dhe duhet të marrë 65 pikë. Pikët jepen në vartësi të moshës, gjuhes angleze, nivelit të kualifikimit, eksperiencës së punës. Aplikimi i vizës kushton 2960 dollarë australianë.



Viza e profesionit të sponsorizuar nga një shtet/provincë rajonale apo kushëriri juaj  i cili është rezident i përhershëm australian ose nënshtetas australian që jeton në zonën e përcaktuar nga shteti-176. Kjo vizë është e përhershme dhe me pikë dhe aplikuesi duhet të marrë 65 pikë në vartësi të moshës, nivelit të kualifikimit, gjuhës angleze dhe eksperiencës së punës. Aplikimi për vizë kushton 2960 dollarë australian. Mënyra e aplikimit është e ndarë në tre etapa, njësoj si RSMS.



Vizat e Biznesit – Janë të përkohshme dhe 4-vjeçare me të drejtë aplikimi për vizë të përhershme pas dy vjetësh. Me vizën e biznesit mund të marrësh edhe familjen dhe kostoja e investimit duhet të jetë minimumi 50 000 dollarë australianë e lart.



Vizat e Bashkimit Familjar janë viza që merren brenda 10-15 vjetëve ose brenda 2 vjetëve. Tarifat e aplikimit për marrjen e këtyre vizave variojnë nga 1995 deri në 40 000 dollarë australianë.



Vizat e Fejesës dhe Martesës variojnë nga 9 muaj deri në 2 vjet pastaj aplikohet për rezidencë të përhershme. Marrja e kësaj vize kërkon evidencë mbi takimin fizik të dy personave dhe vazhdimësia e komunikimit të tyre nëpërmjet e-mail apo telefon. Tarifat e vizave për martesë variojnë nga 1995 dollarë australianë.



Nënshtetësia Australiane merret mbasi të keni jetuar 4 vjet në Australi, dmth 3 vjet rezidencë të përkohshme dhe 1 vit rezidencë të përhershme dhe respektimi i ligjit.

Për të gjitha aplikimet e vizave australiane është shumë e rëndësishme që dokumentat të jenë të rregullta dhe dëshmia e penalitetit të jetë e pastër.





Adresa:

Informacione më të detajuara se si mund të shkohet për të jetuar dhe punuar në Australi mund të gjeni në:

Departamenti i Emigracionit dhe Nënshtetësisë:

www.immi.gov.au

www.citizenship.gov.au





Ku të gjej një agjent emigrimi:

www.edwinaci.com.au

e-mail: eci2003@bigpond.com

e-mail: merushe@bigpond.com



Asistenca për fëmijët

Emigrantët e rinj me fëmijë mund të kenë të drejtë të marrin Asistencë Familjare si ndihmë për përballimin e kostos së rritjes së fëmijëve. Që të keni këtë të drejtë, ju duhet të keni vizën e qëndrimit të përhershëm dhe të jetoni përgjithmonë në Australi. Por këto janë pagesa suplementare, të cilat nuk mjaftojnë për të jetuar. Informacione të mëtejshme, duke përfshirë fletushka me fakte në shumë gjuhë, ju mund të merrni nëpërmjet faqes së internetit: www.familyassist.gov.au



Shëndeti:

Qeveria e Australisë siguron ndihmën me shpenzime mjeksore të kontrollit të syve dhe kujdesit në spital nëpërmjet një programi që quhet Medicare. Medicare siguron shërbime falas si pacient në një spital publik dhe trajtime me kosto të ulët ose falas nga mjekët dhe një sërë ndihmesash dhe lehtësirash të kujdesit shëndetësor.  Shumica e personave me viza të përkohshme nuk kanë të drejtë të kenë Medicare.

Shumë australianë zgjedhin sigurimet shëndetësore private. Ato mbulojnë disa ose ose të gjitha trajtimet.





Punësimi:

Australia ofron vende pune të shumëllojshme për të aplikuar; nga zanatçinjtë si elektrikë, hidraulikë, kuzhinerë, parukierë deri tek mësues, mjekë, inxhinierë, përkthyes, gazetarë etj. Pranimi i emigrimit nuk garanton punë, edhe për ata që janë vlerësuar me pikët më të larta në zanatin e tyre. Tregu i punës në Australi vlerësohet si shumë konkurrues. Ata emigrantë që kanë vite që janë vendosur në Australi kanë papunësi shumë të ulët. Njëkohësisht ata që kanë ardhur në Australi nën kategorinë e zanateve kanë në përgjithësi papunësi më të ulët se emigrantët e ardhur në kategori të tjera. Ata që nuk gjejnë punë duhet të regjistrohen menjëherë në Centerlink për të gjetur punë. Dy vitet e para pas mbërritjes emigrantët nuk kanë të drejtë për asistencë sociale.

Programe falas për gjuhën angleze

Departamenti i Arsimit, Punësimit dhe Marrëdhënieve në Punë (DEEWR) ka dy programe për mësimin e gjuhës angleze për të aftët për punë 15-64) vjeç. Ofrohen 800 orë mësimi falas të anglishtes me qëllim gjetjen e punës. Dhe përmirësimin e e mëtejshëm të njohurive me trajnime të specializuara.





Të udhëtosh drejt Australisë:

Zgjat nga 17-21 orë në varësi të itinerarit që zgjedh me ndalesa zakonisht në Bankok (Tajlandë), Singapor apo Dubai (Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe).

Bileta vajtje-ardhje në Australi kushton afërsisht 3000 dollarë australianë.

----------


## Edvin83

Sic duket, i gjithe artikulli me siper eshte nje mashtrim per t'i nxitur njerezit te paguajne para per  te emigruar. Lexoni komentet e ketij artikullit te Shekulli:
Albani 19/09/2011 10:14
Sa turp me vjen qe lexova kete lajm.
Policia duhet te thirret menjeher.
Un jam shqiptaro-australian dhe ky tipi Enkel Dajsmaili , nga Peqini eshte MASHTRUES ordiner.
Ai punon ne Adelaide si shoefr taxie dhe ka mashtruar dynjan.
Ka ardhur ne ketu ne Adelaide si ish spiun i Malajzis, ish spiun i mbasades shqiptare ne kuala Lumpur dhe letrat e veta mezi i ka rregulluar duke i shtar mbiembrit te vet edhe nje Smith qe na ben ne shqiptareve ta tallim.
Me vejn keq qe ka aq shume fatkeq sa ti japin ketij mashtruesi 50 Euro per ta takaur ket fare agjenti.
Gazeta Shekulli duhet te japi alarmin dhe te ms lejoj qe ky mashtrues te rrjepi qyqar.
Keto web site qe ka dhene ai jan te hapura per cdo njeri qe don te emigroj ne Australi dhe gjithkush ka te drejete te aply.
Enkel Dajsamili eshte thejshte MASHTRUES!


REPLY
jimmi 19/09/2011 13:37
klodjan .ke shprehur rrealitetin qe te vishe ketu ne kete vende duhet te jeshe i zoti e me xhepin plote qe te niseshe nje jete te re pa strese .Une po beje 3 vjete sikure jame ne enderr . Ketu kushe punone nuke humbete Saper qerane me rrogate qe marrim nuke eshte aqe problematike edhe ketu po ngrihen cmimet pore prape me mire nga vendet e tjera te botes eshte Une kame levizure ne 42 vende te botes me australine e zejlanden e re nuke krahasoje asnje vende Per te blere nje shtepi eshte shtrejte pore keto dite edhe bangat po e ulin interesin per arsye se ka rene tregu i shtepive i lutemi perdite zotit qe te na jape vetem shendet se jemi shume me fate qe pojetojme ne kete vende te bukure

REPLY
Tony 19/09/2011 10:45
Si per cdo gje edhe me kete rast shqiptaret i bejne petullat me uje dhe per kkete digjen dhe ky tipi agjent fiton.
Se pari te emigrosh ne Australi duhet te kesh para dhe te mbash me buk per dy tre vjet nje agjent profesional me orgjin angleze po jo si puna e ketij pimpit to ngjashem me ato te gomoneve te Vlores.
Se dyti edhe po te arrish te sigurosh nje vize turitstike per te ardhur ne Australi si vizitor qe ky tipi mund edhe ta siguroj duke te rrjepur nuk eshte me e lehte se ne Itali, Greqi apo Amerik per te marre vizen e qendrimit.
Se treti edhe jeta vertet ka ca standarte qe nuk krahasohen me ato te Shqiperis po nuk krahasohen as me ato te Evropes qe eshte pa dyshim shume me e larte.
Se treti kush din anglisht dhe ka dy pare mend e provon fatin e tij me web sitin e emigracionit australian qe eshte i hapur per te gjith dhe kushdo mund te aplikoj.
Se katerti per aq shume para qe duhen per te aplikuar dhe fituar nje vize ne Australi dhe per nje rrugetim ne fund te botes a nuk ia vlen te perpiqesh per ne Kanada apo USA edhe me afer, ketu ne Europe, edhe me me shume shance emigrimi.
Australia vazhdon te mbetet nje koloni angleze dhe per ket konrtollohet e tera nga sistemi emigrimit anglez megjithjse ne menyr te kamufluar dhe shqiptaret e din emigracionin anglez sa i veshtir eshte.

REPLY
Josh 19/09/2011 12:23
Un jam shtetase australiane por lindur ne Tirane. Vertet Australia ka nje histori te mahnitshme dhe esht nje kontinent qe ka mbledhur njerez nga gjith bota dhe ka njerez qe kan hecur perpara por dhe njerez qe kan ngelur ne vend numro…. Fillimi esht i veshtir per kedo qe vjen kur nuk ka njeri qe ta presi dhe nuk i takon asgje nga shteti, keshtu qe i duhet te paguaj per cdo gje ( gje qe esht shum shtrenjt po te krahasohet me vendet e tjera)… Ne artikull lexova qe 3000 dollar i mer ne muaj, po esht e verte biles edhe me shum por qiran a e dini sa esht??? Well, ky qe e ka organizuar duhet t’i sqaroj kto te rinj se nuk esht fush me lule ktu…. Nga ana tjeter po je me pashaport australiane gjerat jan me leht por pashaporta australiane nuk meret per 4 vjet,,, ligjet ktu kan ndryshuar

----------


## kreshnik.xh

ju lutem un jam nje cun na tiraan po e kam enderr te emigroj ne kanada ose australi normale di shum pak anglisht po di italisht dhe greqisht kam punuar 9 vjet ne profesjonin hekurkthyes dhe se di akam mundesi te fitoj ndonje viz per australi ose kanada kush mund tme ndihmoj pavarsisht kostos ju lutem tel 00355683529072 faleminderit

----------


## SKRAPARI

me shume fitohet ne shqiperi se sa ne australi

----------


## the admiral

> me shume fitohet ne shqiperi se sa ne australi


ne eurolloto e ke fjalen?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> ne eurolloto e ke fjalen?


Mos na thuaj qe ke qene dhe ne Australi plako !!!  :sarkastik:  :sarkastik:  :kryqezohen:

----------


## the admiral

> Mos na thuaj qe ke qene dhe ne Australi plako !!!


hahaha. akoma jo. deri ne borneo kam qene.

----------


## Albi

Pershendes te gjithe shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Australi.Kerkoj ndihmen e te gjithe shqiptarve qe jetojne ne Melbourne ose ne provincat e Melbournit te Australise per te gjetur nje shqiptar qe ka jetuar atje nga viti 1912 der me vitin 1970...

Ju Faleminderit.

----------


## zarti

kush mund te me thot se si mund te iki ne australi, i ligjshem ose i pa ligjshem

----------


## Ziti

anglezet i kane cuar njerezit me force ne australi, ndersa ju kerkoni te shkoni atje me cdo kusht
vetem amerika eshte vend i mire per te emigruar

----------


## Bajraku

Ne australi me shtrejt Uji,se nafta?

----------

